# AlpineZone members get a discount at Wasatch Powder Skis



## WasatchPowderSkis (Jan 13, 2012)

Wasatch Powder Skis is a unique ski sales and rental operation serving skiers in Salt Lake City and Park City, Utah. Offering micro-brands of hand-made ski, we are pleased to offer AlpineZone members a 20% group rate discount for our services when you ski Utah's _Greatest Snow on Earth_. 

*WPS offers the following ski brands and models for sale and rental:*

DPS - All models are Pure Carbon + Nano Construction
DPS Skis is one of the original players in the modern boutique ski movement. Founded in 2005, and inspired by a vision to make perfect skis worthy of the passion of those who live and breathe the sport, DPS develops and sells cutting-edge carbon fiber based skis.
DPS is about the mystery encountered in a slide across deep snow. With its roots in high-performance powder culture, DPS has pioneered the use of aerospace carbon fiber and a sandwich construction to build skis that are lighter, stronger, and more powerful than conventionally-built skis. The fusion of carbon technology and progressive shaping by designers Stephan Drake and Peter Turner have resulted in the most advanced and complete quiver of skis built today.
DPS sells globally through a thriving network of retail partners and directly through its website, dpsskis.com. DPS fosters community between its designers, reps, photographers, partners, and customers. DPS also supports environmental initiatives, and is involved in innovative media projects like The Powder Road.

*Nina 99 – Women’s* 
Dimensions: 121/99/111 
Lengths: 168, 176 
The Nina 99 is the women’s Daily Driver, redefined. The Nina 99 is set to become the new standard for all-mountain/all-condition shapes. Based on the award-winning Wailer 112RP platform, the Nina 99 exhibits similar versatility in a narrower package. The Nina 99 utilizes the Wailer 112's 3-D PaddleTech Geometry™—DPS’ original blend of rocker and variable sidecut. PaddleTech Geometry™ allows the skier to engage the Nina's slightly cambered 18m underfoot turn radius while charging g-loaded carves on harder snow. When the snow becomes mixed or soft, the skier draws on the gradually rockered paddle sections of the tip and tail to access longer, variable turn radii, slarves, and off-edge control. The Nina 99 gives you the best of on-edge and off-edge performance, and the ability to get creative in the most versatile 100mm underfoot package ever designed.

*Yvette 112RP – Women’s*
Dimensions: 141/112/128
Lengths: 168, 178
Powder in the morning, crud in the afternoon, and carving groomed down to the lift. The Yvette 112RP combines the loose and early planing feel of a fully rockered ski with aggressive sidecut and slight camber underfoot. Borrowing the basic geometry of the award winning Wailer 112RP, the Yvette 112RP is the most versatile women's ski ever built.

*Cassiar 80 – *
Dimensions: 120/78/108
Length: 178
The Cassiar 80 is the narrowest choice in your quiver. It’s the dedicated frontside choice for the entire mountain when there isn’t new snow. It's a thoroughbred carbon all-mountain performer: it rips trenches, cuts crud, dices moguls, works the park, and does so with more power and edge grip than significantly narrower and heavier skis. The Cassiar 80 is available in Pure: Carbon + Nano construction and 178cm only.

*Lotus 120 – *
Dimensions: 140/120/125
Lengths: 178, 184, 190, 200
The original and often imitated 120mm class powder pintail that started it all. The Lotus 120’s shaping is highly optimized for deep snow; a 270mm tapered and rockered shovel gives the Lotus 120 early planing ability; the flex pattern and geometry have been refined over four seasons to create a ski with unequaled balance and ball-of-the-foot-driven powder performance.

*Wailer 99 – *
Dimensions: 121/99/111
Lengths: 176, 184
The Wailer 99 is the Daily Driver, redefined. The Wailer 99 is set to become the new standard for all-mountain/all-condition shapes. Based on the award-winning Wailer 112RP platform, the Wailer 99 exhibits similar versatility in a narrower package. The Wailer 99 utilizes the Wailer 112's 3-D PaddleTech Geometry™—DPS’ original blend of rocker and variable sidecut.  PaddleTech Geometry™ allows the skier to engage the Wailer 99's slightly cambered 18m underfoot turn radius while charging g-loaded carves on harder snow. When the snow becomes mixed or soft, the skier draws on the gradually rockered paddle sections of the tip and tail to access longer, variable turn radii, slarves, and off-edge control. The Wailer 99 gives you the best of on-edge and off-edge performance, and the ability to get creative in the most versatile 100mm underfoot package ever designed.

*Wailer 105 –* 
Dimensions: 131/105/118
Lengths: 178, 188 
The award winning Wailer 105 is the big mountain choice for alpine resorts, or alternatively a powder board for shallower snow climates where greater hard snow/frontside versatility is needed by midday. It is an ultra-lightweight and powerful everyday shape that excels on both sides of the rope. 

*Wailer 112RP –* 
Dimensions: 141/112/128
Lengths: 168, 178, 184, 190
The Wailer 112RP is a true game changer. It is the most versatile ski ever built. It combines the loose and early planing feel of a fully rockered ski with aggressive sidecut and slight camber underfoot. It’s a one ski quiver for planing powder in the morning, laying trenches down to the lift on the groomers, and slaying crud in the afternoon. A 15m radius underfoot and great torsional stiffness allow for maximum versatility, while the rockered and tapered tips and tail allow the Wailer 112RP to get loose and be driven from the ball of the foot in deeper snow.


*MOMENT*
In the Chinese zodiac, 2010 was the Year of the Tiger. At Moment, it felt like we adopted a full-grown one. Over the past twelve months, we’ve moved into a new factory space, doubled production, and almost tripled our staff. We’ve taken pole production to Italy, tested and approved new materials across the board, and implemented new manufacturing processes, all while designing six new adult skis, a junior ski, and a whole line of outerwear with improved fabrics and construction. Needless to say, we’re a bit weary…but we’re also stoked.
While Moment is growing, it’s the constants that make us happy. We still design with the future of skiing in mind. We still use 95% domestically sourced ingredients and FSC-certified wood cores. We still party out of bounds. And we still make every single pair by hand, right here in Reno. While you might see more square tips around than you did a year ago, rest assured: every Moment customer has been pre-screened for radness, just like you. And just like you, we’re still in it for the stoke, not the scrilla. The big-hair babes, gold watches and movie deals? That’s just for decoration.

*Reagan 168 – Women’s*
Dimensions: 133-116-128
Length: 168
Still unequaled in dimensions and design, the Reagan remains the most progressive women’s-specific powder ski that we know of. Flat and super-fat underfoot, with early taper and rocker in the tip and tail, the Reagan floats and surfs in deep snow like nothing you’ve ever ridden. Carbon fiber stringers keep it light and snappy, while traditional sidecut makes it manageable in all conditions. Handmade in Reno with love from Ullr.

*Sierra – Women’s*
Dimensions: 117-92-108
Length: 160
Even a beauty can use a makeover every once in a while. The revised Sierra is proof. We added a touch of tip rocker and shaved off a little sidecut to maintain stability, then retooled dimensions for the two smaller sizes. Still as versatile as ever, the new Sierra just brings more fun thanks to deflection-crushing rocker magic. Oh, and we still make every pair by hand in Reno with our unicorn pals.

*Belafante –* 
Dimensions: 135-106-124
Lengths: 174, 188
You might enjoy a true big-mountain comp ski as your go-to, but we don’t. The Belafonte’s dimensions and intentions are the same, but we’ve dialed back the weight and brutal stiffness just enough to make it your daily driver. Tip rocker and our hand-laid aspen/ash core motor through chop and crud, while traditional camber keeps you rock-solid at high speed. Still want a real-deal competition missile? Call us up and we’ll work something out. Until then, meet your new best friend.

*Bibby Pro –* 
Dimensions: 143-116-134 (174 & 184), 143-118-134 (190)
Lengths: 174, 184, 190
Your typical pro model from your typical ski company is generally not a best-selling ski. Then again, Moment isn’t your typical ski company, and Josh Bibby isn’t your typical pro. Could that be why our warehouse constantly runs out of Bibby Pros in every length? Possibly, but it’s more likely the mind-blowing versatility of MUSTACHE rocker and the love that radiates magically from every hand-built pair. Try it. You’ll love it.

*Ghost Chant –* 
Dimensions: 139-124-139
Lengths: 176, 186
Some things are better enjoyed at a leisurely pace. Think fine wine, fine art, and the finest frozen 6%. The Ghost Chant respects a mellow flow on deep, silent powder days, with copious width, Twin Rocker and a soft flex that rewards finesse. Symmetrical and center-mounted, it turns the smallest pillow into a playpen and takes switch pow riding to the next level. Dance with the trees.

*Jag/Shark – *
Dimensions: 143-116-129
Lengths: 174, 182
We made the Jaguar Shark to go a little deeper than an all-mountain mid-fat, and a little more traditional than its siblings in the Jib collection. Essentially a wider version of the Belafonte, it has the same all-mountain radius and killer tip rocker profile, plus extra float and a shade more flex for bell-to-bell dump days. From first-chair freshies to 4P.M. chunder, the Jaguar Shark is a directional charger that eats other fat skis for breakfast. Don’t forget the dynamite.

*Night Train – *
Dimensions: 140-123-135
Length: 186
Get on board the most talked-about ski in our lineup, and secure your ticket to dominating on deep days. With Twin Rocker and early taper, the Night Train surfs big mountain lines with effortless zeal and confidence. Forward mounting makes huge booter spins your bread-and-butter, while carbon fiber stringers keep this fat mother lively and super-light. 

*PBJ – *
Dimensions: 129-101-121
Lengths: 172, 182, 188
Not everyone wants—or can afford—a quiver of park, all-mountain, and powder skis. If you need one ski to do it all, you’ll love the PB&J. It has enough width for deep days, symmetrical flex and a forward mount for switch riding, plus MUSTACHE rocker/camber for dominating anything in between. Hand-crafted in Reno like every Moment ski, it’s a tasty homemade sandwich that will satisfy your one-ski-quiver appetite.


ON3P

The heart of every pair of ON3P skis is the vertically laminated 100% bamboo core. Bamboo provides a responsive yet damp characteristic to our skis that we at ON3P have grown to love. Our core shape gives the ski strength where it needs it, resisting bending and breaking better – plus, bamboo is a quick growing, environmentally friendly grass.

*Billy Goat –* 
Dimensions: 140-116-125
Lengths: 186, 191
For 2011/2012, we made slight modifications to the 176cm & 186cm Billy Goats, improving the rocker profile with an elliptical shape for improved float in powder and better performance through chop and crud.  Otherwise, the 176cm & 186cm Billy Goat remain the same with a pintail design and taper in the tip and tail that excels in tight trees and soft snow.

*Caylor –* 
Dimensions: 148-120-140
Lengths: 181, 191
Sometimes a design works so well that it’s hard to improve upon.  The Caylor returns largely unchanged for 2011/2012, with an improved, elliptical rocker profile, but the fat dimensions, progressive flex, and minimal camber underfoot all return, keeping this ski a fine tuned, ready-to-play, freestyle powder ski.  The medium-stiff flex will help you stomp larger cliffs and BC booters, but should your flight schedule read “grounded”, the stiffer flex will be appreciated in chop, crud, slush and any attempts you make to find the ski’s top speed.

*Jeffrey – *
Dimensions: 138-108-130
Length: 186
Risen from the ashes of a ski we prototyped first in 2008, the Jeffrey is our premier all mountain jib ski. If you want a single ski to destroy all the terrain and snow conditions the Pacific Northwest can throw at you, this is the one. A hybrid between our current Jeronimo and Caylor, the Jeffrey features traditional sidecut, symmetrical elliptical rocker in the tips and tails, and camber underfoot to provide pop and responsiveness on hardpack and off booters.
At 108mm underfoot, they are wide enough to provide float and stability in soft snow, but are skinny enough to carve effortlessly on hardpack and are light enough to throw around with ease in the air. Get after the fresh and filled in lines in the morning, float lazy rotations off drops or booters midday, and cut into the park for a few laps to refresh your rail game, all without stopping for lunch or having to go back to the car to switch skis.
As of now, the Jeffrey will only be available in a 186cm.

*Vicik –* 
Dimensions: 134-104-124
Length: 186
Returning for 2011/12, the Vicik received a rounder flex, elliptical rocker profile, and slight modification to its tip shape to improve its ability to cut through chopped up snow.  Its half twin and 104mm waist allow it to be a dedicated touring ski or everyday in-bounds charger for skiers looking for a traditional mount and a touch of tip rocker.  Though slightly softer than last year’s model, the Vicik is still stiff enough to charge in crud and variable snow and provide a stable platform in any type of conditions.

*Wrenagade –* 
Dimensions: 138-113-126 (181), 141-113-128 (191)
Lengths: 181, 191
Sometimes change can be good. Though we never thought we would do it, a few minor modifications to the Wrenegade have created a whole new animal. The full twin was removed and replaced with a half twin and the extra length was added to a new, elongated tip shape. While the effective edge remains the same, the new longer tip length and elliptical rocker profile charges harder and makes the older Wrenegade feel like a park ski by comparison. The “Wrocketship” is back in full force.
To make the 181cm Wrenegade more aggressive, it was redesigned with new dimensions to maintain the same radius as the 191cm Wrenegade.


Coming to Utah? Give us a shout and don't forget to use code _AlpineZone2012_ when making your reservation.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 20, 2012)

Noice.  I will keep this in mind........


----------



## elks (Feb 1, 2012)

I can vouch for these guys.  Reliable and they go out of their way to meet you when it's convenient for you.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2012)

Is this "show and go"?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2012)

DPS are pretty cool..they where renting them for 27.00 at Powder Mountain last year..


----------



## WasatchPowderSkis (Feb 10, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Noice.  I will keep this in mind........


Please do.



kelly001 said:


> I can vouch for these guys.  Reliable and they go out of their way to meet you when it's convenient for you.


Thanks!



Black Phantom said:


> Is this "show and go"?


Not exactly. I'd like to say I've been too busy skiing bottomless powder day-after-day, but the truth is I smacked my noggin on the hard snow and gave myself a nasty concussion. I hit my head hard enough that I broke my helmet - glad I was wearing a helmet or I'd probably be dead or being fed through a feeding tube.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2012)

WasatchPowderSkis said:


> Not exactly. I'd like to say I've been too busy skiing bottomless powder day-after-day, but the truth is I smacked my noggin on the hard snow and gave myself a nasty concussion. I hit my head hard enough that I broke my helmet - glad I was wearing a helmet or I'd probably be dead or being fed through a feeding tube.


Sorry to hear...where were you skiing?

Will have to look you up if I can get back out in a few years.  Really got spoiled last February with the conditions.


----------



## WasatchPowderSkis (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks hammer. I was at PCMR.


Get back in a few _years_? Are you serving time for some unspeakable act? Sentenced to ski in the mid-west? This may not be our best year - and it's nothing like last year - but don't wait so long.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be out next week! Depending on the weather, I might give you a call.

Thanks for the post.

-w


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

WasatchPowderSkis said:


> Not exactly. I'd like to say I've been too busy skiing bottomless powder day-after-day, but the truth is I smacked my noggin on the hard snow and gave myself a nasty concussion. I hit my head hard enough that I broke my helmet - glad I was wearing a helmet or I'd probably be dead or being fed through a feeding tube.



Damn, glad to hear you are OK


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 12, 2012)

WasatchPowderSkis: Do you still rent out Bros?


----------



## WasatchPowderSkis (Feb 12, 2012)

^^^ Yes, we still have some Bros in the fleet.

It's snowing again . . . . finally.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Thanks for the reply. I'll probably need to give you a call when I visit next month.

Bring on the snow!


----------

